
Alaska satellite broadband project scuttled by coronavirus[NOT] - rolph
https://www.adn.com/business-economy/2020/04/16/alaska-satellite-broadband-project-scuttled-by-coronavirus/
======
rolph
there is a problem with alaska if you want to try making money by supplying
broadband, and that is the consumer demographic.

either you must limit to government and institutional consumption or you must
supplement the retail level home users of alaska so that they have hardware;
have hardware that is capable of consuming broadband; and have the need and
purpose for it.

this is why it fails at the home consumer level. it actually has nothing to do
with coronavirus.

